

Pagination with jQuery and MySQL - sinu9i
http://9lessons.blogspot.com/2009/09/pagination-with-jquery-mysql-and-php.html
I received lot of requests from my readers that asked to me how to implement Pagination with jQuery, PHP and MySQL. so I had developed a simple tutorial. It's looks big but very simple script.
======
DanielStraight
Maybe I'm the only one, but I think pagination is evil and should only be used
when absolutely necessary (like Google search results... no one wants to see a
million things at once). Pagination on articles is just ridiculous.

------
rwolf
I perked my ears at some bizarre method for pagination without PHP, but the
title is just wrong here.

Actual title: "Pagination with jQuery, MySQL and PHP."

Which puts it solidly back in the realm of the boring. Pagination is something
every beginning PHP programmer needs to puzzle out, but I find it quite hard
to forget how to ride this particular bike.

